# [SOLVED] wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

This situation is driving me nuts, particularly because my wife works from home using via internet. We just moved into a different house. Had the same problem before and after the move.
Equipment: 
Motorola Surfboard 5120
Buffalo WHR-G125
Motorola VT1005 (Vonage adapter)
Netgear WGPS606 wireless print server

our cordless phones are Panasonic DECT 6.0, Uniden 5.8GHZ, and 900MHz (Panasonic)

The connection seems to drop 2-3 times daily. I've tried changing the channel on the router, to no avail. Most of the time, our Vonage service remains intact, and we have to unplug and replug the router to resume the internet connection. Doing the repair option in Windows doesn't fix it. There are several wireless networks in our neighborhood that are detected by my wireless card, so I was thinking interference could be an issue and that is why I've changed the channel multiple times.I updated the router to DD-WRT firmware the other day but the problem remained (as I expected). Sometimes the wireless signal from the router is intact, but I can't access the internet. Thinking that the router was likely defective, I bought another G125 yesterday at Circuit City(with the intention of getting the first one fixed through RMA). This unit was clearly a return, as the plastic bags inside had been opened and the adapter cord was rolled up by hand. It seemed to function fine through the night (my laptop didn't have any errors indicating dropped connection overnight), but this afternoon the connection dropped again.
I'm getting close to wits end. Does anyone have any suggestions or factors I should consider? The Buffalo isn't the first router I've had, so I'm wondering what the defective link(s) might be.Just to be clear, two different laptops lose the signal every time, so it is not a problem with the wireless card. 

Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*

I'd return the second router, and if you're buying one, pick a different brand. Here's a 802.11n one with a laptop card for $35 after rebate: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833127238

One benefit of the 'n' routers is they have MIMO communication and minimize dead spots. They also have better range, even linking with 802.11g equipment.


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*

Thanks for your reply... this is driving me nuts.
Really, you recommend the D-Link over the Buffalo? What about the issue I'm having where the wireless signal is intact but I can't access the internet (server not found when loading web pages)?
Oh, I realized this morning that there is 1 more factor... my cable modem was plugged into the coaxial surge protector, so I unplugged that to narrow down the source of the problem.

Thanks again



johnwill said:


> I'd return the second router, and if you're buying one, pick a different brand. Here's a 802.11n one with a laptop card for $35 after rebate: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16833127238
> 
> One benefit of the 'n' routers is they have MIMO communication and minimize dead spots. They also have better range, even linking with 802.11g equipment.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*

I'd recommend this particular D-Link over the Buffalo, in addition, it's a totally different brand, which is part of my reasoning. :smile: Finally, this is a longer range model, the 802.11n hardware uses MIMO to increase their range.


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*



johnwill said:


> I'd recommend this particular D-Link over the Buffalo, in addition, it's a totally different brand, which is part of my reasoning. :smile: Finally, this is a longer range model, the 802.11n hardware uses MIMO to increase their range.


Thanks... I ordered it today :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*

Interesting development... the new D-Link router arrived, though I haven't yet installed it. After a phone call to Buffalo tech support on Monday, I tried disabling encryption and reset the DD-WRT settings to default. We haven't had any drops in the connection in 2 days.
Can encryption interfere with the signal like that (as the Buffalo tech suggested to me)?
I am going to continue testing the setup for a few days to see if it remains consistent.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*

Encryption does lessen the effective range and throughput, the amount is dependent on the specific router and encryption method.

I don't recommend running without encryption unless you're way out in the country! :grin:


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*

Yeah, I don't like the idea of running unencrypted, but just wanted to rule this in or out as the source of problem. I'm going to give it another day or 2 then try a different encryption option (I think I had previously used WPA-TKIP). Thanks again.


----------



## dct693 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*

Pickngrin, you mentioned that your Vonage service remains intact usually. I have a problem similar to yours in that my wireless clients occasionally lose their connection to the router totally, but the single computer wired directly to the WHR-G125 works just fine. You mention that your wireless clients sometimes retain their connection to the router but lose Internet connectivity. Do you have any wired clients to test? I'm wondering if it's purely a wireless problem or a problem with the router connecting to the Internet (or a combination of both).


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*



dct693 said:


> Pickngrin, you mentioned that your Vonage service remains intact usually. I have a problem similar to yours in that my wireless clients occasionally lose their connection to the router totally, but the single computer wired directly to the WHR-G125 works just fine. You mention that your wireless clients sometimes retain their connection to the router but lose Internet connectivity. Do you have any wired clients to test? I'm wondering if it's purely a wireless problem or a problem with the router connecting to the Internet (or a combination of both).


Yes, I have tested with a laptop wired to the router and also lost connectivity.
Interesting development... the new D-Link router arrived, though I haven't yet installed it. After a phone call to Buffalo tech support on Monday, I tried disabling encryption and reset the DD-WRT settings to default. We haven't had any drops in the connection in 2 days.
Can encryption interfere with the signal like that (as the Buffalo tech suggested to me)? I am going to continue testing the setup for a few days to see if it remains consistent.


----------



## dct693 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*



Pickngrin said:


> Yes, I have tested with a laptop wired to the router and also lost connectivity.
> Interesting development... the new D-Link router arrived, though I haven't yet installed it. After a phone call to Buffalo tech support on Monday, I tried disabling encryption and reset the DD-WRT settings to default. We haven't had any drops in the connection in 2 days.
> Can encryption interfere with the signal like that (as the Buffalo tech suggested to me)? I am going to continue testing the setup for a few days to see if it remains consistent.


That's very interesting. If it's a case of the encryption causing problems, I would expect for the wireless connections to drop, but the wired connection to remain connected. But you lose connectivity with the wired connection as well. With the wired connection, would it lose the connection to the router or just to the Internet. In other words, could you ping the router, but just not get to the Internet? To me it sounds more like the router is having issues in general. The router you're using now that is not disconnecting, is it the original, or the replacement?


----------



## hwebb78 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*

I too have a Buffalo wireless router and had noticed random drops in wireless. After months of dealing with this, I finally realized that when the vonage phone line is in use, that is when the wireless drops. I have googled the issue, with a lot of people having this problem with linksys routers, and most resolutions result in updating the firmware on the router or ajusting settings that I wouldnt dream of messing with.


----------



## Pickngrin (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: wireless network intermittently drops connection (Buffalo WHR-G125)*

Just wanted to post an update. The Buffalo router was working fine when encryption was disabled. I recently set up the D-Link Wireless N router (after upgrading the firmware out of the box), and it's running flawlessly with WPA enabled. Not sure what the issue was with the Buffalo, but this is indeed the way to go.
Thanks again.


----------

